

Ask HN: Why does the game start at 8:18PM CDT? - bmcd

Just wondering if anyone knew the reason the NCAA Championship game starts at 8:18pm?  Seems like a strange and arbitrary start time.
======
Jeremy1026
So they can fit in enough commercials to make the NCAA a profit, following the
8:00pm broadcast start time, while keeping their athletes pure and maintaining
their amateur status.

